# Cortesie per gli ospiti



## omicron (3 Novembre 2022)

Accendo la tv, scorro i canali e approdo su real time, mi trovò davanti questa coi capelli rosa che dice che si chiama Giulia, vive a Milano e lavora nel marketing 
Io così 
Poi ha detto che è single e gattara 
@bravagiulia75 ho pensato a te


----------



## Reginatriste72 (3 Novembre 2022)

Io penso a @bravagiulia75 quando vado in palestra, la mia docente ha i capelli colorati  e ti immagino come lei !


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Accendo la tv, scorro i canali e approdo su real time, mi trovò davanti questa coi capelli rosa che dice che si chiama Giulia, vive a Milano e lavora nel marketing
> Io così
> Poi ha detto che è single e gattara
> @bravagiulia75 ho pensato a te


O cielo....
Beh...i gatti mi piacciono parecchio...ma non a quei livelli...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io penso a @bravagiulia75 quando vado in palestra, la mia docente ha i capelli colorati  e ti immagino come lei !


Questa immagine mi piace di più...magari fossi così in forma però....


----------

